

Ask YC:font and size preferences - cellis

\w+([-+.']\w+)<i>@\w+([-.]\w+)</i>\.\w+([-.]\w+)*<p>While recently reading a regex pdf, I was wondering why I was having such trouble concentrating on the rather compressed material. <p>About a few pages into the book (my progress was slower through this book than any other technical book), I decided that it had to do with the fact that the zoom was set to 80%, and that It would probably be easier to comprehend the expressions if the text was larger. I zoomed in to 200%. Much better. <p>That made me think:not only have I been reading pdfs like this,but I have also been hacking for all this time with the default Visual Studio/Macromedia font,Courier New or Lucida Console,size 10, and it has probably hampered my performance, alot, in the form of unnoticed syntax errors,etc, and I have pretty good vision. With that, I decided to ask fellow hackers;<p>What is your monitor size and,
What font/size do you code in?<p>Me: 15.4wide, Courier New/15 (starting today)

======
german
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000969.html>

Check this out, hope it helps.

~~~
cellis
wow, thanks alot!

------
npotter
whatever the default on gedit is. Sans 12pt maybe? 14" laptop screen. I
haven't really had problems with this, but I've also never considered it.

There is probably a balance between font size and ease of scrolling around
that would be optimal.

